# Value of Old Toro Snowblower?



## Big D (May 23, 2012)

I have a 1993 model year Toro 828 Power Shift Snowblower. 8HP, 4-cycle Briggs & Stratton engine; 4 forward, 2 reverse transmission; 28" swath. It is well used, but runs great. Any idea what it would be worth in the Pennsylvania/New Jersey region? Moving, so have to sell it? Thx


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Value*

Big D

Welcome to the forum. Valuing something is always difficult because one persons diamond is another's trash. Local market, condition etc all come into play so what you could get in your location is likely different than someone else.

I'd suggest checking out places like CL and EBay and see what the asking prices are for similar machines.

I've seen similar sized machines here go for as little as $20 up to several hundred $$ depending on brand and condition. Just depends on how long you have till you 'have' to have it sold. The closer to winter you are the better price you should be able to get for it.


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*Wrong time of year*

BIG D:

THE VALUE OF THE MACHINE AT MEMORIAL DAY IS PROBABLY VERY LITTLE....ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE TO SELL IT. IF IT IS A GOOD RUNNING/LOOKING MACHINE YOU CAN DO WELL AT THE FIRST SNOWFALL (when the local TV stations get snow hysteria). 

IT'S NOT THAT YOUR MACHINE ISN'T A GOOD ONE; THERE ARE MANY GOOD MACHINES TAKING UP SPACE IN GARAGES PRICED TO SELL.

WISH I HAD BETTER NEWS.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I just googled it to see what it looks like..
its an average machine..not high-end, not low end..just a good average machine.
At 10 years old, and knowing that the big east coast cities get higher prices,
I would value it at $250 in May, $350 in November.

Scot


----------

